# Lets do this...



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

wwaassuuupppp... :wave:
Well my 1st time playing my game all night on the new rig, and so far NO shutdowns...Infact a little more stable, less lag, then the previous mb bios version...
But something must be holding me back. 
Ive got the stock cooler on my E8600, so im not gonna get to far. (Ive got the ultra 120 but gotta order a fan).

Anyways, specs under my name. Where can i start? I need a little turbo b00st for the game, lol. Probably getting this Eist disabled?


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

update, think i may have a cpu problem, ill be back. Gonna post over in Bios, cpu, mb...

sorry for the confusion...


----------

